# House Training Problems after Neutering



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

I have an 8 Month old Chihuahua named Ben who I was so proud of when I finally got him fully house trained, No pee pads, Only going outside to do his business.

I got him neutered a couple of weeks ago and noticed about a week ago that he was having a lot of accidents in the house. More frequent than when he was a puppy even. Nothing has changed about how often he goes out or how much I am feeding him etc it's just like all of a sudden he isn't trained at all.

Has anyone else experienced this after neutering? Ben has never been a marker (although he didn't hit a heat) and to be honest barely had any accidents at all 8 weeks up until a week ago. I mean.. Lots of accidents. Peeing everywhere.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

YES I experienced this a few times. It could be simply from the trauma of
neutering, and will pass with time. OR it could be an infection, so to be on
the safe side I'd get him checked out by your vet.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx did this after being neutered too. I took him back to the vet just to make sure there wasn't an infection and thankfully there wasn't.
I just started back at square one with Jaxx and made sure he was never out of my sight when he wasn't in his crate and taking him out like he was a puppy.
Good luck! I am sure he will be back to his normal self soon.


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I have had him checked and it isn't an infection. I actually brought back out his puppy play pen and now have him in that at night, I love him but jeez - Im tired of washing everything he pees on.

His wound area is already pretty much healed, No scab or anything so at least thats good.. I just cant wait for his phase he's going through to be over. We get another Chi november 23rd and Im hoping he has his stuff figured out by then. We did put a pee pad down just in case as well.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

kellie_marieee said:


> Thanks for your responses. I have had him checked and it isn't an infection. I actually brought back out his puppy play pen and now have him in that at night, I love him but jeez - Im tired of washing everything he pees on.
> 
> His wound area is already pretty much healed, No scab or anything so at least thats good.. I just cant wait for his phase he's going through to be over. We get another Chi november 23rd and Im hoping he has his stuff figured out by then. We did put a pee pad down just in case as well.


This is what could be causing the confusion- "we did put a pee pad down just in case". You are causing to be confused in my opinion. When a dog gets to do their business inside and outside then I think the become quite confused. Pick which method works better for you and stick with it (either going inside or outside).


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

bluebo said:


> This is what could be causing the confusion- "we did put a pee pad down just in case". You are causing to be confused in my opinion. When a dog gets to do their business inside and outside then I think the become quite confused. Pick which method works better for you and stick with it (either going inside or outside).



YES!




Kellie, I just want to add that simply because his outside wound is almost healed,
does not mean he is done healing, the internal wound takes much longer. So
give it time, stick to one method and never blame the dog, you must set him
up for success by watching him like a hawk for signals( just like when he was
a young pup) and add in extra potty breaks just to be safe, for now, while he
heals.


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

I should have really should have explained the pee pad thing better - In the past lets say week he has had a pee pad down for 2 days, the rest of the five he is peeing on the bed, couch, if a sock is on the floor he will pee on it. He avoids using the pee pad at all cost - but it's there. I do still let him outside regularly. I work from home so he is never out of my sight, Sometimes I'm sitting right next to him when he pees.

I don't scold or get mad at him, I clean it up and say nothing of course - I know better than to get mad at him for something he can't control.

Does anyone know how long the inner healing usually takes? I heard 4-6 weeks some places etc


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

Pick up any and all things with the same/similar material to pee pads. Don't allow him up on furniture (including your bed). Keep a very close eye on him and start him out like he's a baby puppy again. Take him out every 20-30 minutes. Right after he drinks and about 10 minutes after he eats. 
Watch his behaviour. Does he circle? Does he lift his leg? Does he sniff the ground a lot? He gives indicators and you simply have to watch for them.


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions - I think I'm just going to have to wait it out. I'm doing everything listed even the taking him out every 20 - 30 minutes. 

I'm having problems with his accidents because they are so sudden. He doesn't pace, or list, or sniff.. he will just be walking.. and squat. Or lying next to me.. sit up.. and before I notice.. he's peed.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this dog has some irritation going on. Bladder spasms? When a dog, suddenly just pees, that's not normal. Usually they sniff around etc. Maybe the dogs urine is not infected, but I'll bet he has some irritation going on. Maybe ask the vet about cranberry pills (health food store). They are good for bladder/kidney problems and won't hurt him in any way. Might help in comforting him.


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I think this dog has some irritation going on. Bladder spasms? When a dog, suddenly just pees, that's not normal. Usually they sniff around etc. Maybe the dogs urine is not infected, but I'll bet he has some irritation going on. Maybe ask the vet about cranberry pills (health food store). They are good for bladder/kidney problems and won't hurt him in any way. Might help in comforting him.


Thank you!! I'm going to make a vet appointment for him next week and see what the vet says! Love the suggestion though - I like that it's an all natural thing.

I don't know if I just expected to much from him at 8 months old. As I said the only thing that has changed is him being neutered.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

That sounds like more of a medical issue then anything. Maybe they did something while neutering him...? I have no idea!


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

Part of me is starting to wonder. Either that or like someone said it takes longer for him to heal on the inside. He hasn't even been neutered for 1 month yet. It's just weird for me to see him literally go outside to pee.. come back in.. and then not half an hour later hes pacing to be let out again. Part of me wonders if he just really likes it outside..

Should we be not letting him out freely to do his business?


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

kellie_marieee said:


> Part of me is starting to wonder. Either that or like someone said it takes longer for him to heal on the inside. He hasn't even been neutered for 1 month yet. It's just weird for me to see him literally go outside to pee.. come back in.. and then not half an hour later hes pacing to be let out again. Part of me wonders if he just really likes it outside..
> 
> Should we be not letting him out freely to do his business?


I would be supervising to make sure that he is actually going. Maybe that's whats going on! He's tricking you lol


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

He is a tricky boy - Maybe I'll start actually taking him out instead of letting him out in the yard. Maybe he gets too distracted and when I call him back in he hasn't gone yet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We had a dog that would do that. He loves the backyard but wouldn't stay out for very long. Doesn't sound like that's the issue with your guy though, since this started after he was neutered. Hope you get answers at the vet! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you - I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybse you could get the cranberry pills now? I think people on this list have used them and they worked OK. Use the lowest dose pill you can find. Again, I don't think it will hurt him at all.


----------



## kellie_marieee (Aug 17, 2012)

So,

My Vet says there is nothing wrong with Ben. He has no kind of infection or issue. 

Im starting to think he just isn't doing his business when he goes outside because it's too cold


----------

